
Swarm Technologies settles illegal launch for $900k - edward
https://qz.com/1503575/swarm-technologies-settles-illegal-launch-for-9000000/
======
new_guy
What would the cost of regulatory compliance and licenses have been? $900k was
probably cheaper and/or less hassle!

~~~
slededit
Their entire design premise was rejected - so quite expensive.

------
jgalt212
> Founded by aerospace engineers Sara Spangelo and Benjamin Longmier in 2017,
> and backed by funding from NASA, the US Navy, and the National Science
> Foundation

Whenever you break the law, it helps to have powerful friends.

